# Primary Bucket..Lid or no Lid???



## arh13p (Aug 3, 2012)

The kit I bought had a lid with a hole for the airlock. Some tell me to use an airlock while fermenting and I have read on here some just use a towel over the bucket. I did a couple small batches using and airlock and lid and it turned out but does it really matter? I am new to this so sorry for all the questions, especially if they are stupid ones...


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2012)

Not a stupid question, just a question that has been asked many times before and one without a definitive answer. There are varying opinions about this and I am sure you will get a barrage of responses. This is how you learn.

First, if you are making a kit, follow the kit instructions.
If no kit or no specific instructions about a lid and air lock, I would put the lid on and cover the hole by simply laying a paper towel over it. This way, CO2 can escape, a little air can get in, which is needed, and bugs can't easily get into your wine.


----------



## dralarms (Aug 3, 2012)

I use an air lock once yeast is pitched. Only failure I've had is my watermelon. And that was a temperature problem.


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2012)

Told you so! Two down and 500 more to go!!!


----------



## keena (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm a straight lid and air lock right away guy. I haven't had a problem yet. I like the air lock on right away so I know it starts fermenting easily


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 3, 2012)

I have gone with a towel cover for the first 3 to 4 days and then an air lock ever since I had a batch where the yeast got stressed bad while away for a few days. I still think it was the yeast nutrient that I used for the first and last time with that batch, but I have not had the issue since.


----------



## PCharles (Aug 4, 2012)

If I'm using crushed grapes where a cap will be formed, I use a towel. I punch down the cap about 3 times per day. I also did this with my apple wine. If I'm makeing a kit or wine from frozen juice with no skins, I use a lid. 

One advantage of not using a lid is that there is less CO2 in the wine. I've not found the need to degas wine fermented this way. 

As was stated about kit wines, follow the instructions.

Best of luck, 

PCharles


----------



## NoSnob (Aug 4, 2012)

I mostly make kit wines & I follow the directions so that means placing a tight cover over the fermenter with airlock in place. 

On this board there are advocates of tight hard covers, loose hard covers, and loose fabric covers. Their opinion tends to vary depending on whether they're kit wine makers or fruit-based wine makers. Some are worried that the tight covers do not allow sufficient oxygen which the yeast need. I believe the kit wine companies are more worried about all the extra exposure your wine gets to molds and airborn contaminants by opening the fermenter frequently or permitting access by insects, etc. Remember, they don't know where you keep your fermenter. 

In any event, if you start with fruit you will need to punch down the cap once or more daily however you cover it so, as always, it pays to keep scrupulous sanitation procedures. 

As I see it, this issue of fermenter covers quickly gets into sanitation issues. Others think it gets into O2 & CO2 issues. Sometimes we agree!

NS


----------



## loumik (Aug 5, 2012)

As you can see from reading the threads above it probably doesn't matter if your making a kit, either way seems to work.
Having said that, I lay the lid on my fermenter and cover the hole with a towel. Since many of the kit suppliers are now having you stir the must daily for the first 4 - 6 days and if you make country wines or wine from grapes you will need to punch down the cap at least once each day it is alot simpler to just leave the cover loose till the SG gets down to around 1.010. At this point you can either snap the lid down and add an airlock or rack to a carboy and add your airlock to finish fermenting.
Everyone has an opinion. Read all the responses you get and decide what you think will work best for you.
Good luck,
LOUMIK


----------



## oldwhiskers (Aug 5, 2012)

I mostly go with a towel for the first 3 to 4 days then go to an air lock, but I mostly work with fruit wines and not kits.


----------



## tonyandkory (Aug 7, 2012)

I refuse to add to this age long debate by telling you I always lid with airlock because of animals... forget it


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Aug 7, 2012)

I just lay my lid across the bucket so I can remove easily and stir the wine during the primary fermentation. When it gets to about 1.020, the lid goes down tight and the air lock is inserted. I allow it to go to dry in that fashion, then rack into secondary.


----------



## JoaniB (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank goodness for this thread. This past weekend, I bought a bunch of wine-making equipment from someone who made a lot of fruit wines. When I asked about a lid to the fermentor bucket, he said he just placed a plastic sheet across and secured it with a rubber band. That seemed a little strange to me, so I figured I'd ask.

Has anyone else seen or done the plastic sheet thing? Why would one use it in replacement of a lid-and-towel/airlock? Is it a fruit wine/wine kit decision, or personal preference?

Thanks!


----------



## Dend78 (Aug 20, 2012)

i have a dog so i will slap the lid on it and cover the air lock hole with a t-shirt, i want the extra bit of air getting in but prefer to keep the dog hair/bugs and anything else that cant get through a t-shirt from getting in.


----------



## blackfin1 (Aug 20, 2012)

I ferment with a towel and rubberband. When the SG reaches 1020 I rack to a carboy to finish fermentation. 

Sal


----------



## joeswine (Aug 20, 2012)

*To cover or not?*

IT'S ALL A MATTER OF PREFERENCE.I MYSELF ALWAYS NO MATTER KIT,JUICE OR GRAPES OR A COMBINATION OF HAVE A 8 GALLON FERMENTOR DROP IN THE JUICE (COVER WITH A TOWEL ,ALLOW TO COME UP TO ROOM TEMPERATURE ADD THE YEAST AND COVER WITH A TOWEL AGAIN..THAT'S MY STYLETHIS ALLOWS FOR A GREATER AMOUNT OF OXYGEN ON THE SURFACE AREA TO HELP THE YEAST DO THEIR JOB..THEN WHEN THE SG REACHES A STABILIZING POI AND PLACE GLYCERIN IN THE AIRLOCK,,,,,


----------



## joeswine (Aug 20, 2012)

*To cover or not?*

IT'S ALL A MATTER OF PREFERENCE.I MYSELF ALWAYS NO MATTER KIT,JUICE OR GRAPES OR A COMBINATION OF,I HAVE A 8 GALLON FERMENTOR(NO MATTER 3,5,OR 6 GALLON BATCH) DROP IN THE JUICE (COVER WITH A TOWEL ,ALLOW TO COME UP TO ROOM TEMPERATURE, ADD THE YEAST AND COVER WITH A TOWEL AGAIN..THAT'S MY STYLE THIS ALLOWS FOR A GREATER AMOUNT OF OXYGEN ON THE SURFACE AREA TO HELP THE YEAST DO THEIR JOB..THEN WHEN THE SG REACHES A STABILIZING POINT PLACE IN A GLASS CARBOY, PLACE GLYCERIN IN THE AIRLOCK,,,,,DONE ,ALMOST!


----------



## robie (Aug 20, 2012)

arh13p said:


> The kit I bought had a lid with a hole for the airlock. Some tell me to use an airlock while fermenting and I have read on here some just use a towel over the bucket. I did a couple small batches using and airlock and lid and it turned out but does it really matter? I am new to this so sorry for all the questions, especially if they are stupid ones...



As you can see, lots of opinions on this subject and none really wrong. Develop your method and if it works stick with it.

Always be mindful that white wines can oxidize quicker than reds, so don't overdo the access to oxygen for the whites, especially when the SG gets below about 1.040 to 1.020. Lower than that, they (and most reds included) need to be sealed under an air lock.

No matter which of the above methods you decide to try, you will still be able to make some very good wine.

Good luck!


----------

